
Loadsharers: Funding the Load-Bearing Internet Person - tosh
https://www.linuxjournal.com/content/loadsharers-funding-load-bearing-internet-person
======
zepto
Why don’t these ‘loadbearers’ just stop? If there are billions of dollars at
stake, the market will fund a solution even if it less efficient.

